# Lost land we've been hunting 30 years. Need a new family-friendly place.



## Kenj933 (Jan 29, 2019)

Property I've been hunting and maintaining for 30 years has sold. (New out-of-state owners) Need a new place. Looking to lease new land or will consider joining a good QDM, family-friendly club. Preferably 200 or more acres. 4 adults in my family that hunt, and we have experience in land/heard wildlife management. We have tractors and implements to provide habitat improvements, food plots, and herd retention. I want to teach my grandkids how to hunt, not to just sit in a tree and wait on luck.  We're looking west and south of South Atlanta area.


----------



## roscoe54 (Jan 29, 2019)

Put some Ads in local newspapers it has work for me.


----------



## mercuryman (Jun 23, 2019)

I have a family friendly hunting club with 720 acres in Warren County and have 4 spots open. My wife and kids are with me almost every weekend (our 14-year old hunts with me and my wife and 2 toddlers just enjoy the camping part). It's a very family friendly QDM. We'd love to have you come check us out!


----------



## Randy E. Engle (Jul 6, 2019)

I have 200 acres just east of Talbotton,Ga. Po Biddy and 80 in Talbot Co. and it has power with a 250 gallon water container for water with a electric pump...might be able to help you if interested...lots of white oaks and red oaks, creek and pines...QDM minded club...dues are approx.$500.00 for hunting season...Big Lazer Creek WMA approx. 5 miles north of our lease.


----------

